

Ants Are Cool but Teach Us Nothing - arbuge
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-09-10/ants-are-cool-but-teach-us-nothing

======
bmh100
A bit off topic to the nature of the article, but regarding the title, ants
have inspired the Ant Colony Optimization (ACO) algorithm.

ftp://iridia.ulb.ac.be/pub/mdorigo/conferences/IC.06-ECAL92.pdf

------
Nzen
tl;dr Edward O Wilson reports on the alien-ness of ants. He describes the
limited role of males, the disposability of elder/injured ants, and their
biological differentiation by role. The title is more geared toward "teach us
nothing about how to structure our society."

